# Stay or Go?



## Searching1 (Dec 10, 2009)

I have been struggling for over a year on whether to file for divorce. My husband is a heavy drinker and always seems ot have an answer to everything. We went to counseling and that didn't help much. When we finally hit a breaking point, he decided to stop drinking, but he always starts again, and I'm not sure I want to stay even if he never took another sip of alcohol. The drinking drove a wedge between us and I'm so fed-up. I've spent the better part of the year internalizing everything- gained 60lbs (was thin before), became depressed and have put my body through so much stress that I have had very poor health the last 6 months. He was also laid off a year ago and hasn't worked since. He's looking and receiving unemployment, but I'm so sick of watching him sit at home on the couch. I'm also terrified of making the wrong decision. He has been my best friend for the last 10 years and imagining my life without him is so overwhelming and terrifying.


----------

